
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (December 2015) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER,
your location, and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
coderKen
SEEKING WORK

Location: Lagos, Nigeria

Remote: Yes

Technologies: Python/Flask, Node.JS, AngularJS, ES6, MongoDB, PostgreSQL,
mySQL, HTML5, CSS3, SASS, LESS, GIT

Resume/CV: [http://goo.gl/RR2Uw5](http://goo.gl/RR2Uw5)

Email: writeudo [at] gmail [dot] com

GitHub: [https://goo.gl/oYbi8F](https://goo.gl/oYbi8F)

Hi, I am a full stack developer with and enjoy working with JavaScript and
Python. I have extensive experience building systems from scratch to
deployment on Azure. I enjoy learning new technologies and tackling
challenging problems and working remotely with excellent communication skills.
I am passionate about startups and would love to be involved in an early stage
startup.

------
jorgemf
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Location: Spain

Remote: Yes

Programing languages: Java, Kotlin

Technologies: Android, Neuroscience, Machine Learning, Data scientist

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/m5kfphg2fhnxl3n/CV_Jorge_en_2015_1...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/m5kfphg2fhnxl3n/CV_Jorge_en_2015_12.pdf?dl=0)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jorgemf](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jorgemf)

GitHub: [https://github.com/jorgemf](https://github.com/jorgemf)

Email: (see CV)

Rates: (depends on the project / time) As an Android developer $450 per day,
$60 per hour. Other technologies/languages negotiable.

==============================

Computer science engineer and MBA with outstanding academic results. Passion
for startups environments and for learning new things. Previously researcher
in artificial intelligence and neuroscience applied to video games and
autonomous agents. Awarded several times by the research and work done, both
locally and internationally. Entrepreneurial character and self learning
person. Flexible to work in fast paced environments. Keen on new technologies,
marketing and customer oriented.

------
airhadoken
SEEKING WORK - Boston Area, remote OK.

Front-end testing consultant; I’ll help you get started with unit-testing your
JS code, and running functional and integration tests on your UI, if you’re
new to writing browser code (e.g. you were a Rails shop but you are
transitioning your app to being based on Angular/React/Ember and REST
services). The package includes infrastructure for your dev and build
environments and training for your developers.

Other services offered:

* Service workers for your Web or mobile app

* Advanced CSS3: bevels/flexboxes/animations/gradients/etc

Portfolio: [http://shinythingsnetwork.com/](http://shinythingsnetwork.com/)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/pub/bradley-
momberger/2/a4a/1b2/en](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/bradley-
momberger/2/a4a/1b2/en)

------
mnm
SEEKING WORK - Chicago, IL USA or remote

Testimonial: "His software is art. Not like that Picasso stuff with the messed
up faces. But more like the kind of art with the normal faces." -Bill
Clinton[1]

ABOUT YOU:

\- you have an idea and want to turn this into a web or mobile app.

\- you already have software and just need to grow it.

\- you need someone to be the technical lead of your project.

ABOUT ME:

\- I work fast and hard. One man shop. Can work with you on-site. Any size
project. I can tackle it.

\- Full-stack web development, mobile development (responsive sites and
Android), devops, RESTful APIs.

\- Tech: Rails, Django, Android, Bootstrap, AWS, scaling, performance testing,
boostrap, jQuery. More info here:
[http://www.mikemahmud.com](http://www.mikemahmud.com)

\- 10+ years professional experience. Few years as a lead dev/tech manager. CS
degree from GT.

[http://www.mikemahmud.com](http://www.mikemahmud.com)

Email: me@mikemahmud.com

[1]Maybe he didn't say that.

~~~
madebysquares
hilarious. I'd hire you.

------
bunshar
SEEKING WORK / Remote / lives as digital Nomad / currently in UK

    
    
       * Some challenging problems that need to be solved 
    
       * Preferably REACT + NODE.JS, with Redux / immutability because I am loving it.
    
       * Lead complex projects in node, php & jQuery, React,Chrome extension.
    
       * Rate is $90/hr for full-time engagements
    
       * Prefer engagements at at fixed price point & schedule.
    
       * 15+ year experience working as architect, team lead & founder in 2 SAAS.
    

CURRENTLY

    
    
       * I am writing an e-book on Learning React, Redux & Immutability.
    
       * Taking a jQuery team upto speed with React development to convert their SPA. 
    
       * Roaming the world as Digital Nomad
    

WE CAN BE A GREAT FIT IF

    
    
       * You have anything that's really challenging and needs an expert hand
    
       * You are thinking / doing  React based SPA's, with Redux & Immutability.
    
       * You have understanding of jQuery based stuff and need to jump to React 
    
       * You need an MVP made with React frontend and nodejs or parse/ firebase backend
    

Get in touch with me if you need to talk about your SAAS to someone who has
experienced it or need any inputs on product, team or culture. I would be
happy to talk just to get to know.

Get in touch with me at bunshar at gmail.

------
nambante
SEEKING WORK - Remote or relocation to Japan, Hong Kong, Singapore or USA

Location: currently in Southeast Asia

Languages: Ruby, Python, Java/Clojure, Haskell, C#, C/C++, SQL, JavaScript,
Rust, Perl 6;

Resume: [https://docs.google.com/document/d/15Pob7RHSGg-
EL7lS7i_1f3Ev...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/15Pob7RHSGg-
EL7lS7i_1f3Ev..).

Email: me (at) gildedhonour dot com

Github: [https://github.com/GildedHonour](https://github.com/GildedHonour)

Web-site: [http://gildedhonour.com](http://gildedhonour.com)

==============================================

I'm an all-around programmer. I've tried breaking my passion off several times
over the years, but a force bigger than I keeps bringing me back to
programming. And it's been happening for 6 years. As a full-time freelancer
I've been earning a living since 2012 living and travelling in other
countries.

I'm also stoked about functional programming, finance (including crypto-
currencies), data analysis, machine learning and cyber security.

I don't just do programming. Rather I solve your problem choosing the most
appropriate tool and technology. When contacting me, please provide the
details of what you need, your approximate budget and time estimate.

Thanks && Cheers!

------
mariusc23
SEEKING WORK

Location: San Francisco Bay Area, California (CA), and Boulder, Colorado (CO),
USA

Remote: yes

Technologies: python (Django, Flask, GAE), javascript (Angular, Knockout,
Backbone, Node), MySQL, PostgreSQL, AWS, full stack, UX design, front-end,
back-end, product management, small business consulting, microservices (SOA),
Test Driven Development (TDD)

Résumé/CV: [http://uplift.agency](http://uplift.agency)

Email: info@uplift.agency

\---------------

As former founders, we understand you. Running a business is hard. You have to
wear many hats. Let us wear the ones we're great at!

Looking for those rare engineers who understand your product and care for your
business’ goals? Look no further!

Are you nervous about hiring freelancers? Question the quality of their work?
Uplift Agency makes sure your ROI is a no-brainer. We work closely with you to
package our services so you take on the least risk and allow us to do what
we’re great at.

We aim to grow your business, examine your product, and share your passion.
Our clients see the results they want and our technical chops please their
engineering teams, too.

Looking for help tailored to your industry? We have experience with tech
companies and startups in education, health, and ecommerce.

For more details and examples of previous work, including testimonials, please
visit: [http://uplift.agency](http://uplift.agency)

------
learc83
SEEKING WORK - Remote & Atlanta (remote preferred)

I'm a full-stack developer based in Atlanta. I've built a profitable startup,
so I know how to solve problems and get things done with a minimum amount of
direction.

I can take on projects at any stage--from sketches on the back of a napkin, to
20 year old legacy code. Whether you need someone to build and deploy a
complete product from the ground up, or untangle an existing mess, I can
handle it.

I'm an excellent communicator, and I will provide clear and concise status
reports through every phase of the project. My job is to make sure you never
have to worry about how your project is going.

I'm good with Ruby/Rails, JavaScript (plus many js frameworks), C#, Java, Go,
CSS3, and HTML5.

I also have a strong foundation in computer science (B.S. in CS and constantly
learning), and experience with many other languages and frameworks. I can
handle anything you can throw at me, so don't hesitate to contact me if you
don't see your technology stack listed.

Rates $60-90 per hour. Weekly/Monthly discounts available.

Email: learc83@gmail.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/sbrown37](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sbrown37)

Github: [https://github.com/learc83/](https://github.com/learc83/)

I can also bring in a designer if the project requires it. His portfolio:
[http://michaelkrontz.com/](http://michaelkrontz.com/)

------
superplussed
SEEKING WORK - remote / Berlin

I'm a front-leaning, full-stack developer that is living in Berlin. I am
American, and I have some conversational ability in German.

I have experience with every aspect of creating an application, from mockups
and UX design, to graphic design, to the full-stack implementation, to
deployment. I've successfully built and sold a past start-up of mine, and have
a great deal of insight with product development. Because of this, I'm
probably of most value the earlier a project is in its life cycle.

Backend stack: Ruby on Rails, with DBs/data stores such as MySQL, Postgres,
Mongo, Redis, Elastic Search.

Frontend stack: my strong preference is for React.js, though I've done a bunch
of work with Angular and Meteor. I am well-versed in current best practices,
can build responsive mobile-friendly websites, and code pixel perfect CSS and
HTML5.

I'm also a very capable graphic designer, which can be seen from viewing past
and present work on my portfolio.

Portfolio: [http://eatingthe.com](http://eatingthe.com)

Github: [https://github.com/superplussed](https://github.com/superplussed)

Email: jeremy@superplussed.com

------
theunixbeard
SEEKING WORK - Small shop, Senior Ruby on Rails / Frontend JS MVC devs. We
specialize in full stack, automated, and robust test driven applications. We
have extensive experience in different languages and platforms as well as
product design and implementation at a large scale.

Location - Continental USA (Remote)

Website: [http://www.thermic.io](http://www.thermic.io)

If your project's scope is too much for a solo freelancer but not big enough
for a large agency (and all of it's associated overhead), then we're the shop
for you.

We specialize in taking existing platforms and scaling them via automation and
cloud services. We analyze all of the work we take on and try to ensure a
large ROI for our client. If we can’t see ourselves adding real value we may
turn down work and let you know why.

Get in touch today for a no-obligation chat about your project:

Contact form:
[https://thermic.typeform.com/to/K2Qklk](https://thermic.typeform.com/to/K2Qklk)

Email: thom@thermic.io or ben@thermic.io

More about us: [http://www.thermic.io](http://www.thermic.io)

------
mocko
SEEKING WORK - Consultancy, London UK or remote. NO RECRUITMENT AGENCIES.

I'm a DevOps consultant with 15 years experience hosting web applications and
I'm on the lookout for interesting new projects.

I work closely with dev teams throughout the project lifecycle (d'oh, DevOps!)
to build scalable and long-term robust architectures. Load testing, continuous
integration, deploy systems, monitoring, post-mortems, dev projects of my own
- you name it I've done it. For larger organisations I've even built & led
whole infrastructure teams.

Recent work includes:

\+ AWS/Docker platform to securely host a large public-sector microservice-
based web app taking millions of pounds per month (yes, PCI) in payments.

\+ Physical platform hosting a large, successful news site for the financial
sector.

\+ Large multithreaded Python 3 application for automated cryptocurrency
trading. Don't try this, you won't get rich.

\+ Lots, lots more.

hn2015@mbird.biz / [https://uk.linkedin.com/pub/alex-
hewson/b6/50a/8b4](https://uk.linkedin.com/pub/alex-hewson/b6/50a/8b4)

------
meesterdude
SEEKING WORK

location: philadelphia technologies: full pancake stack rails, ES, javascript,
git, linux

skills: design, usability, infrastructure, debugging, monitoring, electronics,
copywriting, project management, documentation, leadership

CV: ask and ye shall receive

linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/russjennings7](https://www.linkedin.com/in/russjennings7)

github: [http://github.com/meesterdude](http://github.com/meesterdude)

website: [http://ruru.name](http://ruru.name)

email: r.heyhowsitgoing(at)ruru.name

Hello there! I'm a strong pragmatist with an attention for detail and the
drive to ship good code. I enjoy learning and collaborating with others. I
have contributed to several OSS projects, and even made a few of my own
(latest:
[https://github.com/meesterdude/cloudspeq](https://github.com/meesterdude/cloudspeq)).
I'm eager for a new venture, so please feel free to reach out if you think it
could be a fit!

------
mvid
Experienced software developer with a history in startups.

Proficient in:

    
    
      * Python  ['django', 'bottle', 'google.app.engine', 'pyramid']
      * Javascript  ['angular','backbone','node','firebase'];
      * Clojure  '(compojure liberator)
      * Ruby ['rails', 'sinatra']
      * Go {'appengine'}
      * Haskell, Prolog (and other esoterics)
    

We've helped entrepreneurs develop their MVP, as well as large companies
develop core features. We provide services such as feature development,
product management, and software auditing.

Previous engagements include Fuze, DriveShift.com, Sosh, Getaround,
Codecademy, Factset, Wakemate, drip.fm, and Swiftstack, among others.
Currently represented by
[http://www.10xmanagement.com](http://www.10xmanagement.com)

For more info see our page at [http://turbines.io](http://turbines.io), or
talk to us at hn@turbines.io

------
ifdattic
SEEKING WORK - Remote (GMT+2)

Building software applications is as much about coding as it is about
understanding and solving the actual business problems!

I'm a Zend & SensioLabs certified web developer / consultant with a focus on
solving business problems and adding value through product optimisation. This
can be done in many ways: creating a new application, suggesting an action
plan or architecture, optimizing current set-up / architecture / applications,
etc.

At the moment my technology focus is on PHP, Symfony, AWS, MongoDB, MySQL,
APIs, NodeJS and Docker. I also care a lot about security (InfoSec),
performance, quality, best practices & continuous learning. You can contact me
for projects at [http://ifdattic.com](http://ifdattic.com)

Few of the problems I solved for my clients:

    
    
        * optimize infrastructure to reduce costs by $10000+ per year
        * implement backup & work flow to avoid using data due to 
          incompetent developers
        * custom applications for improving work flows (document 
          submission, sports coaching, inventory system, etc.)
    

Website: [http://ifdattic.com](http://ifdattic.com)

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/ifdattic](http://www.linkedin.com/in/ifdattic)

AngelList: [https://angel.co/ifdattic](https://angel.co/ifdattic)

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/ifdattic](https://twitter.com/ifdattic)

GitHub: [https://github.com/ifdattic](https://github.com/ifdattic)

------
kohanz
SEEKING WORK - Remote or based in SW Ontario, Canada

LinkedIn:
[http://ca.linkedin.com/in/zamkhan](http://ca.linkedin.com/in/zamkhan)

Recent client: "As an academic entrepreneur, I have engaged in a number of
out-sourcing processes and truth be told, _kohanz_ was one of the few that I
would still continue working with. He is skillful, honest and up front, knows
what he is doing and does his job very quickly and within the time frame
promised at the beginning."

Experienced (10+ years) developer of software for medical devices and
scientific applications, many with an imaging component. Have architected and
led teams to deliver on software for systems in both diagnostic and
interventional contexts. Comfortable working in an FDA-regulated & ISO 13485
compliant quality system.

I excel at iterating research or early-stage prototypes (e.g. MATLAB developed
by researchers) into commercial-grade software ready to impress the right
audience (clinicians, investors, etc.). Developing scientific applications
involves a high degree of uncertainty and requires an engineer that actively
participates in all phases of the SDLC (e.g. requirements gathering, risk
analysis, etc.). My ability to communicate has always led to my role as the
technical point of contact for researchers, clinicians (surgeons,
radiologists, etc.), and senior executives.

One of my current freelance projects is creating an automated trading platform
for forex and equity markets through a well-known online broker.

Outside of the medical domain, my development projects have included an
automated stock-trading engine (including backtesting suite) and various
sports analytics software solutions.

Technical keywords: C++, C#, Java, Matlab, VTK, ITK, OpenCV, LabView, Rails,
R, Python, and more.

------
jmr0
SEEKING WORK

Location: Remote or New York, NY

Full-stack developer and designer with 4+ years of experience in mostly Java,
Python, various RDBMSes and web technologies (mostly in the context of
financial services). I recently started taking on short-term contracts and
made the folks at gablescinema.com very happy by putting together a clean,
responsive website and providing a custom Django CMS solution to manage their
events and integrate with their third-party ticketing API.

MVP? Legacy application? I'm happy to pick up a project at any stage and help
you take it to completion.

Reach out to: work@rosello.me Portfolio/Resume:
[http://rosello.me](http://rosello.me) LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jrosello1](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jrosello1)
Github: [http://www.github.com/jmr0](http://www.github.com/jmr0)

Happy to chat in person / grab coffee if you're in NYC

------
pjungwir
SEEKING WORK - Portland, OR or Remote

I'm a polygot, full-stack developer with 15 years experience. My specialties
are Rails, Postgres, Chef, and Ember, although I've also done some iOS/Android
and Python Machine Learning/Statistics projects. I am reliable, easy to work
with, quick to turn things around, and a good communicator. I can work solo or
on a team, either as lead or a team member. I value client satisfaction as
highly as technical excellence.

You can see some of my recent work here:

[http://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio](http://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/aggs_for_arrays](https://github.com/pjungwir/aggs_for_arrays)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/db_leftovers](https://github.com/pjungwir/db_leftovers)

If you'd like to work together, I'd be happy to discuss your project!:
pj@illuminatedcomputing.com

------
solvit
SEEKING WORK

Location: GMT

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Full position or contract/freelance.

\- Senior Software Engineer, decade old experience

\- Project management and evangelist/team lead using SCRUM/Agile methodologies

\- BsC in Computer Science

\- Current projects in automated trading with private clients, using a mix of
Java, Bash, Ruby, AWS

\- Strong background on Natural Language Processing and Neural Networks -
contributed to academic results

\- Statistics, etc

\- At ease with current Ruby ecosystem, some Rails

\- Able to handle sysadmin, strong Linux background dating back to RedHat 5.4

\- Built SOAP and REST APIs in Java and Ruby, some highly structured

\- Experienced with most common databases including PostgreSQL, MySQL, IBM
Informix and Oracle

\- Acquainted with Redis and ElasticSearch, curious about Mongo and other
NoSQL stores, open to functional (did ML)

\- Contact with other languages and frameworks including PHP, Drupal,
Bootstrap, Javascript, jQuery

\- Git

\- Java, C, C++ and Ruby as main languages used to different degrees

\- Not a one-trick-pony "this-is-my-stack" guy. But I won't say no to a stack.

\- Willing to work on legacy codebases, including Windows

If you have a project that's just starting, or a team that needs to get things
on track, I'm here to help. Drop me a line or add me on skype.

email: solvit.hn@gmail.com

skype: solvit.hn

If you somehow think I'm "too senior", but some items in this list do ring a
bell, hit me up.

------
andys627
SEEKING WORK

Location: Reno, NV

Remote: Yes - I am available to come to Bay Area pretty easily, and willing to
travel to other places on occasion as well.

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Full stack javascript engineer - Node, Express, Angular,
Backbone, HTML/CSS, SASS, MySQL, MongoDB, Phonegap, Coffeescript

Résumé/CV: [http://www.andrewsamuelsen.com](http://www.andrewsamuelsen.com)
[http://www.github.com/andypandy](http://www.github.com/andypandy)
[http://www.twitter.com/andrewsamuelsen](http://www.twitter.com/andrewsamuelsen)

Email: andrew.samuelsen@gmail.com

Hello! I'm a full stack javascript engineer with availability starting around
February 1. I've been doing lots of Angular 1 work lately. I also work with
NodeJS on the back end. Please let me know if you'd like to chat or see a
specific code sample you can't find on Github or my resume site. Thanks.

------
saiko-chriskun
SEEKING WORK - Remote, NYC

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Javascript, Angular, React, Go, Haskell, SQL

Résumé/CV: [http://bit.ly/1OuneZB](http://bit.ly/1OuneZB)

Email: neill@nbolt.io

\----------------

Hey all! My name's Neill. I'm your local linux enthusiast, web developer,
cyclist, travel bug, anime fan, serial entrepreneur addicted to making cool
stuff with awesome people.

I'm an experienced full-stack engineer and have been working with various
companies and startups over the past four years and have taken on roles that
include quality assurance engineering, frontend web development, mobile
development, backend / database work, linux server administration.. if you
have a vision I can own development from front to back and make it happen.

I'm always on the lookout for awesome workplaces with strong, engineering-
driven culture to connect with and possibly be a part of and help grow. I
learn very quickly and am always excited for whatever comes my way.

------
sheraz
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE or Stockholm, Sweden - US Citizen / SE Perm resident

Portfolio: [http://www.m3b.net/?ref=hn-freelancer](http://www.m3b.net/?ref=hn-
freelancer)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/fullstackentrepreneur](https://www.linkedin.com/in/fullstackentrepreneur)

Entrepreneur with Full-stack skill-set both on tech and business.

I ship products, and I do it quickly

Entrepreneur with Full-stack skill-set both on tech and business.

15+ years of experience in startups, product development, and advertising.
This is not my first rodeo. Strong and charismatic leader with the vision,
skills, and experience necessary to not only execute but also lead a team to
deliver.

Core skills: Backend (Python, PHP, Django), Front-end (ReactJS, Backbone,
Appcelerator), PostgreSQL, Linux, DevOps (Ansible, Shell), Web Crawling

Industries: E-commerce, advertising, marketing, enterprise mobility, B2B, B2C,
gaming

Contact me through LinkedIn.

------
ClifReeder
SEEKING WORK

Location: Washington DC and remote

I'm a software engineer specializing in designing and building stable,
scalable consumer-facing websites and refactoring large codebases. Currently,
I'm helping clients with dev ops problems like setting up web apps to scale
for 10x more traffic, or building analytics pipelines with AWS.

Before that, I was a principal engineer at Vox Media, and worked on some
notable projects:

\- Simultaneously upgraded their 81k LOC monolith to Ruby 2.1 and Rails 3.2
with no downtime [http://product.voxmedia.com/2014/5/29/5759244/vox-media-
ruby...](http://product.voxmedia.com/2014/5/29/5759244/vox-media-ruby-rails-
upgrade-chorus)

\- Built a live blog for The Verge that handles 1.2 million uniques during
iPhone events [http://product.voxmedia.com/2012/6/15/5426782/introducing-
sy...](http://product.voxmedia.com/2012/6/15/5426782/introducing-syllabus-vox-
medias-s3-powered-liveblog-platform)

\- Converted all image processing to Thumbor
([https://github.com/thumbor](https://github.com/thumbor)), and scaled it to
resize 1.3 million images a day

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Golang, Python, AWS, Redis, MySQL/PostgreSQL, Chef,
StatsD, Varnish, ElasticSearch, WebPageTest

Github: [https://github.com/clifff](https://github.com/clifff)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/clifreeder](https://www.linkedin.com/in/clifreeder)

Blog: [https://clifff.com](https://clifff.com)

clifreeder@gmail.com

------
niravshah
SEEKING WORK

Location: Washington, DC and remote

Skills/Technologies: Product Consultant, PHP, MySQL, Ruby on Rails, Python,
jQuery

Websites: [http://www.nivshah.com](http://www.nivshah.com)

Email: nivshah@gmail.com

I am a developer with PM experience that can help with every phase of product
development. I have experience with product consulting & planning,
prototyping, development (both individual and as a cross-disciplinary team
lead), product launch, and scaling.

I have worked on a variety of projects:

\- Built and maintain an expert-tier fantasy sports provider, ottoneu Fantasy
Sports ([http://ottoneu.fangraphs.com](http://ottoneu.fangraphs.com))

\- Built and sold a daily fantasy baseball game to SB Nation / Vox Media

\- Led the cross-disciplinary team that developed Vox Media's custom display
advertising and native advertising platforms

My website has more details and a link to my LinkedIn profile. I look forward
to working with you!

------
paulojreis
SEEKING WORK | Location: Portugal / Remote

Technologies: JavaScript, HTML, CSS. Frameworks: Backbone.js, AngularJS.
Others: SASS, tooling (Grunt and Gulp). Résumé/CV:
[http://goo.gl/tF0qjH](http://goo.gl/tF0qjH)

Email: [My HN username] [at] gmail [dot] com

I'm a product-oriented UX researcher, PhD, favoring work with users
(ethnographic-oriented methods such as job shadowing, contextual interviews).
I can help you gather valuable and valid insight regarding your potential
users and turn it into actionable requirements and improvements. If you want
to make sure you're creating a product for real users and their real needs,
I'd be very happy to help. Currently most of my job is front-end web
development (8 years experience, currently working in a large-ish Angular
application interacting with a M2M/IoT solution).

------
ChrisChurch
SEEKING WORK - Washington, D.C. Area / Remote

\- Innovative marketing strategist specializing in social media, digital,
online, email, and content marketing.

\- Writer, blogger, & copywriter.

\- Freelancing roles have included, blogging, writing, social media
marketing/management, design, and research.

\- Available full-time, remote immediately

\- Remote work is $20/hr.

Email me anytime to discuss your project needs.

\---------------------------------

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/CChurch5](https://www.linkedin.com/in/CChurch5)

Portfolio: [https://sumry.me/cchurch](https://sumry.me/cchurch)

Digital CV:
[http://visualcv.com/christopherchurch](http://visualcv.com/christopherchurch)

Writing Portfolio:
[http://cchurch.pressfolios.com/](http://cchurch.pressfolios.com/)

email: ChristopherHChurch@gmail.com

phone: (703)-615-6716

Christopher Church

------
alex_m
SEEKING WORK

Location: San Francisco

Technologies: Node.js, JavaScript, React, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, MySQL, HTML5,
CSS3, AWS, Heroku

Email: talk@alexmingoia.com

Resume:
[https://www.alexmingoia.com/resume](https://www.alexmingoia.com/resume)

Website: [https://www.alexmingoia.com](https://www.alexmingoia.com)

GitHub: [https://github.com/alexmingoia](https://github.com/alexmingoia)

Need an MVP? A technical lead? Or just some help? I love working with
companies to build amazing products. I have extensive experience engineering
web applications and services using a variety of technologies. Working with
stakeholders to design and develop great software is what I excel at, and
proactive communication is the foundation of my development process. Please
feel free to reach out, I'm sure I can help you.

------
TurningIdeas
SEEKING WORK: •Symfony; •Yii; •Zend; •Laravel; •CodeIgniter; •Phone Gap;
•Ionic; •WordPress;

Location: Ukraine, Eastern Europe, UTC +2 Remote: Yes

Technologies: PHP; CSS3; LESS; HTML5; JavaScript; MySQL; jQuery; Ajax; Sass;
Angular.js ; Photoshop; GitHub; Amazon Web Services (S3, EC2, Rout 53);
Plugins and APIs development and implementation etc…

    
    
                           -=Front-end & back-end development=-
    

We are the team of 15 developers and we are ready to help you with projects of
any complexity from small to large. We speak English, are writing good & clean
code and much more.

Please PM me and I will provide all the information or estimate on demand. Or
contact me via email: ivan4ti (at) yahoo.com
LinkedIn:[https://ua.linkedin.com/in/ivanpetruk](https://ua.linkedin.com/in/ivanpetruk)

Regards, \- Ivan

------
Kliment
SEEKING WORK - Based in Cologne, Germany, remote preferred

I do custom electronics, robotics, and embedded software development - I
specialize in quickly turning ideas into prototypes. I've built custom
automation equipment for chemistry labs, sensors that are in use in
household/utility applications, control circuitry for construction equipment,
3d printing electronics, data acquisition equipment. No project too small. Few
projects too large. Deep discounts for open source hardware work.

I would also be happy to come over (anywhere in Europe) and teach any of the
above skills to a small group of interested people. I've taught courses in
electronic assembly (SMD), 3d printing (building/using printers, iterative 3d
model design using programming) and robot design and construction.

Contact me on Freenode IRC (nick Kliment) or by email at kliment@0xfb.com

------
Udo
SEEKING WORK / based in Germany / remote or local engagements throughout
Europe or the US.

I'm specializing in getting MVPs done, mostly web apps and full-stack work on
websites. My daily rate is $550.

Languages: JavaScript, Lua, PHP, Ruby, Java, C Environments: LAMP stack,
NginX, Node.js, Mac OS X, Linux, BSD Web Tech: HTML5, CSS, jQuery, React,
MySQL, WebSockets, WebGL, Cordova etc.

About me:

    
    
      * I started my career at an advertising agency
      * made a toy programming language called np: http://np-lang.org 
        and I'm generally a language design enthusiast
      * I'm a Ludum Darer: http://ludumdare.com/compo/author/udo/
      * Github: https://github.com/Udo/
    

Profile: [http://udo.click/](http://udo.click/)

Contact me at udo.schroeter@gmail.com

------
rkchaux
SEEKING WORK / Remote - anywhere

We are team of two bootstrapping our product
[https://viewsame.com](https://viewsame.com), allowing you to share browser
tabs without any need for visitor to install anything on their browser.

The stack is nodejs/express on backend & you will be amazed by how we do what
we did at the frontend.

Please contact us if you find what we are doing is great.

Looking for work in php, nodejs, jQuery, mysql, redis, socket, real-time - we
can work as team or individually.

If you need an innovative MVP made we are the team for you. We are NOT
interested in CLONE work.

links at [http://sourcehut.com/](http://sourcehut.com/) &
[https://github.com/rkchaux](https://github.com/rkchaux)

Please get in touch with me at rkchaux at gmail.

------
TurningIdeas
SEEKING WORK: •Symfony; •Yii; •Zend; •Laravel; •CodeIgniter; •Phone Gap;
•Ionic; •WordPress;

Location: Ukraine, Eastern Europe, UTC +2 Remote: Yes

Technologies: PHP; CSS3; LESS; HTML5; JavaScript; MySQL; jQuery; Ajax; Sass;
Angular.js ; Photoshop; GitHub; Amazon Web Services (S3, EC2, Rout 53);
Plugins and APIs development and implementation etc…

    
    
                            -= Front-end & back-end development =-
    

We are the team of 15 developers and we are ready to help you with projects of
any complexity from small to large. We speak English, are writing good & clean
code and much more. Please PM me and I will provide all the information or
estimate on demand.

Or contact me via email: ivan4ti (at) yahoo.com

LinkedIn:[https://ua.linkedin.com/in/ivanpetruk](https://ua.linkedin.com/in/ivanpetruk)

\- Ivan

------
TurningIdeas
SEEKING WORK: •Symfony; •Yii; •Zend; •Laravel; •CodeIgniter; •Phone Gap;
•Ionic; •WordPress;

Location: Ukraine, Eastern Europe, UTC +2 Remote: Yes

Technologies: PHP; CSS3; LESS; HTML5; JavaScript; MySQL; jQuery; Ajax; Sass;
Angular.js ; Photoshop; GitHub; Amazon Web Services (S3, EC2, Rout 53);
Plugins and APIs development and implementation etc…

    
    
                            -= Front-end & back-end development =-
    

We are the team of 15 developers and we are ready to help you with projects of
any complexity from small to large. We speak English, are writing good & clean
code and much more. Please PM me and I will provide all the information or
estimate on demand.

Or contact me via email: ivan4ti (at) yahoo.com

LinkedIn:[https://ua.linkedin.com/in/ivanpetruk](https://ua.linkedin.com/in/ivanpetruk)

Regards,

\- Ivan

------
TurningIdeas
SEEKING WORK: •Symfony; •Yii; •Zend; •Laravel; •CodeIgniter; •Phone Gap;
•Ionic; •WordPress;

Location: Ukraine, Eastern Europe, UTC +2 Remote: Yes

Technologies: PHP; CSS3; LESS; HTML5; JavaScript; MySQL; jQuery; Ajax; Sass;
Angular.js ; Photoshop; GitHub; Amazon Web Services (S3, EC2, Rout 53);
Plugins and APIs development and implementation etc…

    
    
                            -= Front-end & back-end development =-
    

We are the team of 15 developers and we are ready to help you with projects of
any complexity from small to large. We speak English, are writing good & clean
code and much more. Please PM me and I will provide all the information or
estimate on demand.

Or contact me via email: ivan4ti (at) yahoo.com

LinkedIn:[https://ua.linkedin.com/in/ivanpetruk](https://ua.linkedin.com/in/ivanpetruk)

Regards,

\- Ivan

------
danielflopes
SEEKING WORK - full web and mobile products development

Remote: Yes Location: London, UK / Coimbra, Portugal Technologies: Golang,
ReactJS, AngularJS, NodeJS, Ruby on Rails, Docker, Android, iOS, CSS, HTML
Github: [https://github.com/whitesmith/](https://github.com/whitesmith/)

EMAIL: daniel a-t whitesmith d-o-t com

Hi, I work with a few developers and designers under the name of Whitesmith -
we develop full web and mobile products. From the depths of DevOps and
Internet of Things, to Web & Mobile apps, we converge into solving real
problems with great user experience.

Some clients call us their Secret Weapon, because they can throw us any
problem/challenge/business case, and we will make sure to find a solution for
it. I hope that's valuable for you too.

Cheers, Daniel

------
kingofspain
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

iPhone / iPad, Android, Apple TV & Apple watch apps. Also API's and web stuff
if you like! I'm a generalist/full stack mobile & web app dev. I mostly
specialise in iOS & Android apps these days, as well as building out API's if
required - and the website too, why not.

Recent work has included a cross-platform white label app and backend serving
over a thousand individual apps & counting, a tablet app (iPad & Android) for
overseas college students to browse matching courses/view media from
prospective universities, an automotive social network app for iOS & Android.

Happy to supply links & more details on request - my contact info is in my
profile.

Techblast: JS, PHP, Titanium, PhoneGap, React Native, Codeigniter, Laravel,
HTML, CSS, node, Wordpress, AWS, Parse.

I'm UK based.

------
TurningIdeas
SEEKING WORK: •Symfony; •Yii; •Zend; •Laravel; •CodeIgniter; •Phone Gap;
•Ionic; •WordPress;

Location: Ukraine, Eastern Europe, UTC +2 Remote: Yes

Technologies: PHP; CSS3; LESS; HTML5; JavaScript; MySQL; jQuery; Ajax; Sass;
Angular.js ; Photoshop; GitHub; Amazon Web Services (S3, EC2, Rout 53);
Plugins and APIs development and implementation etc…

    
    
                             -= Front-end & back-end development =-
    

We are the team of 15 developers and we are ready to help you with projects of
any complexity from small to large. We speak English, are writing good & clean
code and much more.

Please PM me and I will provide all the information or estimate on demand.

Or contact me via email: ivan4ti (at) yahoo.com

LinkedIn:[https://ua.linkedin.com/in/ivanpetruk](https://ua.linkedin.com/in/ivanpetruk)

Regards,

\- Ivan

------
stephenr
SEEKING WORK - Primarily Remote, with potential for short on-site trips.

10 years experience across a mixture of Ops/Infrastructure and web application
architecture and development, with a focus on solving unique/uncommon
problems.

I’m looking for opportunities to help companies with backend/server-side
architecture & development (primarily PHP MVC), system integration and/or
server infrastructure setup/maintenance.

I mostly work remotely from Thailand, on a very flexible schedule (I can
schedule work hours to get overlap with most other timezones when required)
but on-site visits to pretty much anywhere are a possibility if required too.

Contact me via email to stephen.reay@me.com or via Jabber/XMPP to
stephen.reay@dukgo.com if you want to have a chat about what you’re working
on!

------
rossriley
======================================================

SEEKING WORK - PART TIME / UK South/Midlands On-site | Remote Preferred

======================================================

• Experienced Remote Worker

• Impressive client history, with over 15 years of experience in the industry

• Full stack front-end and back-end developer

• Front end skills: HTML5,JS,CSS - Expereinced in supporting modern / legacy
browsers

• Back end: PHP Specialist, Composer, Symfony, Silex, Doctrine + much more

• Databases: MySQL, SQLite, Postgres, NoSQL

• Experience with Backbone, EmberJS, Cordova, NodeJS, Ruby / Rails

• Excellent experience with Linux, Scalability, Docker

• Plenty of experience on security-focussed projects, PCI compliance, multi-
million + e-commerce projects.

• Plus experienced Open-Source contributor, core-team for Bolt CMS.

Get in touch if you'd like to talk. I currently have around 1-2 days per-week
available but this may vary over time.

Email: ross@rossriley.co.uk

------
mbelsky
SEEKING WORK Novosibirsk, Russia Remote only

Hi, I'm an experienced Mobile Applications Developer. I specialize in
developing Android and iOS native applications. My rate is $35/h.

Résumé: [http://goo.gl/rFW8aJ](http://goo.gl/rFW8aJ)

Email: public.belsky at gmail.com

------
meigwilym
SEEKING WORK - Remote

UK (north Wales)

Webdev: Strong understanding of front and back end. I've been making websites
and custom apps for nearly 9 years. Looking to help companies with fresh
developments or just project maintenance.

Technologies: PHP [Laravel5, Symfony2, CodeIgniter], CMSs like Wordpress,
Drupal, EE. HTML5, CSS3 Javascript [jQuery, Angular, D3, Geo tech], some
Android/Java.

Experienced with multilingual sites.

Quite willing to travel a bit, but not to relocate.

See my website for more info on projects and skills:
[http://meigwilym.com](http://meigwilym.com)

Github has some examples
[http://github.com/meigwilym](http://github.com/meigwilym)

mei.gwilym@gmail.com

[Please, don't add me to your startup's email list - this happens every time]

------
gilli
-

SEEKING WORK - Remote

UI/UX designer and front-end developer that can design great solutions to your
frustrating problems. Self-motivated and easy to work with.

-

I can help you with:

* Understanding user needs and intentions trough analytics research and testing.

* Clarifying goals and planning the web structure.

* Web and mobile design in general.

* Front-end development.

* Usability.

* Prototyping.

* Estimation of time needed to complete projects.

* Accessibility.

* And more!

-

Links:

* About: [http://axe.is/about](http://axe.is/about)

* Dribbble: [http://dribbble.com/gilli](http://dribbble.com/gilli)

* Blog and case-studies: [http://axe.is](http://axe.is)

* Twitter: [http://twitter.com/gillisig](http://twitter.com/gillisig)

* Github: [http://github.com/gillisig](http://github.com/gillisig)

Contact me at gilli@axe.is

-

------
skardan
SEEKING WORK - Europe (Prague) - Remote

Seasoned software developer and team lead. Experience with remote work
(including US time zones).

How can I help you? build a prototype, MVP or application; write critical and
reliable code; analyse performance and propose optimizations; review your
code, design or architecture.

\- My values: simple solutions, good design, clean and tested code

\- I enjoy: hard problems, performance optimization, learning

\- Past projects: security, web apps, Linux system development, enterprise ETL
and OLTP database apps

\- Technologies: Clojure, ClojureScript, Datomic, Oracle PL/SQL, Perl, C/C++,
JavaScript, Java, Om, Scheme, Lisp

\- Contact: dan.skarda@gmail.com
[https://cz.linkedin.com/in/skardan](https://cz.linkedin.com/in/skardan)

------
sidmitra
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance Python/Django/Mobile/Front-end, with extensive
experience building all sorts of web applications, especially e-commerce
marketplaces. I've worked a lot over the years with AWS, and have a lot of sys
admin experience with config management like Ansible, Chef, Docker. I have a
research background in data analysis. I also have experience with Golang,
React, Clojure, scipy, numpy, pandas, scikit-learn, nltk etc. Contact details
are below. Here're some recent examples from my portfolio:

* [http://www.igrowfit.com](http://www.igrowfit.com) \- A corporate fitness subscription platform

* [http://www.grapevinelogic.com](http://www.grapevinelogic.com) \- A platform for advertisers to work with Youtube content creators. and many more

* [http://turbotaxcpaselect.intuit.com](http://turbotaxcpaselect.intuit.com) \- Turbotax CPA Select, to help select accountants. Formerly Teaspiller.com, acquired by Intuit

* [http://publish.saxo.com](http://publish.saxo.com) \- publishing platform where anyone can publish e-books, and soon printed books (print on demand) and online courses.

* [http://www.hypedsound.com](http://www.hypedsound.com) \- A platform for music artists to share their content from various networks.

You can look at
[http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio.html](http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio.html)
for further links

Github: [http://github.com/sidmitra](http://github.com/sidmitra)

Homepage: [http://www.sidmitra.com](http://www.sidmitra.com)

Linkedin:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra](http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra)

Email: sidmitra.del@gmail.com

------
bkhinshaw
SEEKING WORK - Riverside, CA (REMOTE)

Junior Developer

\- Languages: C++, x86 Assembly(MASM), Java, Python, Javascript

\- Currently learning/interested in .NET (C#) and Android dev.

\- Hourly rate $45/hr.

\- Understanding of OOP fundamentals, discrete math, and basic data
structures/algorithms.

\- Can do HTML/CSS, as well as work with Front-end frameworks such as
Angular/Polymer/React.

\- Experience building back-ends in Node.js and Django.

\- Willing to learn, looking for contract part-time remote work.

\- Former professional experience in software QA.

\------------------

\- LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/brandonhinshaw](https://www.linkedin.com/in/brandonhinshaw)

\- GitHub: [https://github.com/bioid](https://github.com/bioid)

\- email: bkhinshaw (at) gmail.com

------
meiamsome
SEEKING WORK:

Location: UK (UTC)

Remote: Yes (Only)

Willing to relocate: NO

Technologies: Python (Django), JavaScript (Node.js, jQuery), PHP, Java, C,
HTML

Résumé/CV: Check out my GitHub:
[https://github.com/meiamsome/](https://github.com/meiamsome/) Check out my
StackOverflow:
[http://stackoverflow.com/users/1188701/meiamsome](http://stackoverflow.com/users/1188701/meiamsome)

Email: meiamsome@meiamso.me

IRC: meiamsome on Freenode

I am currently a Computer Science and Electronics student at the University of
Bristol looking for some work to do alongside my studies, I'm able to spare
around 20 hours/week. Pop me an Email or message me on IRC if you're
interested.

Thank you

------
aclimatt
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco / Bay Area / Remote + Travel Welcome

We're Bitmatica. We are a team of engineers, designers, and marketers who love
solving problems and building great products.

\------HOW WE WORK TOGETHER------

Our first priority is to deliver a compelling ROI for every web and mobile
application we build. To do that, we work closely with our clients to
understand their business as if we're truly part of the team.

While other development teams may take your project and disappear for two
months (and then deliver an application you had little say in), at Bitmatica
we work with you at every step along the way to deliver a great product.

\------WE’RE GREAT AT------

\- UI/UX Design, Branding, Visual Identity

\- Front-end Web: HTML, CSS, JavaScript, React.js, jQuery, Angular, Backbone

\- Back-end Web: Ruby (Rails, Sinatra), Node.js

\- iOS and Android Development

\- Operations and Scaling: Apache, NGINX, PostgreSQL, MySQL, MongoDB, various
No-SQL, and more

\- Sales + Marketing Training / Consulting

\------OUR CLIENTS HAVE SAID------

"Bitmatica is quick to understand new systems, eager to deliver quality
results with high impact, and has a deep technical background."

"Hands-down the best firm I have ever worked with."

\------SOME OF OUR RECENT PROJECTS------

[1] Launched Autodesk's 3D Printer software + marketing site
([http://ember.autodesk.com/](http://ember.autodesk.com/))

[2] Redesigned and built Corax Cyber Security's new homepage
([https://coraxcyber.com](https://coraxcyber.com))

[3] Built Nitro PDF's cloud dashboard
([https://cloud.gonitro.com](https://cloud.gonitro.com))

[4] Worked with a large US bank on two consumer mobile personal finance
applications

------
lsreg
SEEKING WORK

Location: Izhevsk, Russia (UTC+4)

Remote: Yes

Technologies: C#, WPF, WCF, ASP.NET, ASP.NET MVC, nHibernate, Entity
Framework, SQL Server, Windows Workflow Foundation

Resume/CV:
[https://www.upwork.com/o/profiles/users/_~01dda77f792f5875fe...](https://www.upwork.com/o/profiles/users/_~01dda77f792f5875fe/)

Email: lsreg@outlook.com

Skype: gubanov_mikhail

I have 7 years of software development experience. My strong points are
responsibility and punctuality. I always meet your needs and deadline. I am
experienced in large multi-tier applications. I have also experience in rich
WPF desktop applications. Can build custom controls, use themes and skins, add
animations, ribbons, etc.

------
chrishn
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I'm a front-end developer with 6 years experience (split between full-time and
freelancing), based in the UK. I have previous experience with US startups.

Skills: HTML5/CSS3, JavaScript with and without jQuery, Bootstrap, Gulp.js,
Sass, PHP, MySQL, Laravel, Git

A recent task management app that I'm building with AngularJS, Laravel and
Bootstrap -
[http://github.com/chrisloftus/tasks](http://github.com/chrisloftus/tasks)

You can view my portfolio here -
[http://chrisloftus.co/](http://chrisloftus.co/)

Please contact me - chrisloft - at gmail - if you have a project you would
like to talk about.

------
hboon
SEEKING WORK (Freelance) - Singapore and remote.

Indie iOS/OS X developer. Familiar with Obj-C, Swift and RubyMotion.

[https://github.com/hboon](https://github.com/hboon)

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/hboon](https://twitter.com/hboon)

Blog: [http://hboon.com](http://hboon.com)

Email: hboon@motionobj.com

LinkedIn: [https://linkedin.com/in/hboon](https://linkedin.com/in/hboon)

Relevant experience recently: been the sole tech guy (part-time) for a
startup, building both backend and front end for main iOS app, API as well as
supplementary tools.

------
jordinl
SEEKING WORK

Location: Barcelona, Spain

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: NO

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, Python, JavaScript (Node, jQuery, Angular), HTML,
CSS

Website: [http://jordinl.com](http://jordinl.com)

Resume:
[http://jordinl.com/Jordi%20Noguera%20-%20Resume.pdf](http://jordinl.com/Jordi%20Noguera%20-%20Resume.pdf)

Github: [https://github.com/jordinl](https://github.com/jordinl)

Email: jordinoguera83 (at) gmail (dot) com

Full-stack engineer working with open-source technologies such as Ruby, NodeJS
and Python since 2009. With experience in 15 client projects across 4
different cities (Barcelona, London, San Francisco and New York)

------
kaolinite
SEEKING WORK - Remote / Manchester, UK

We are two Ruby on Rails developers with many years of experience building
robust, complex web applications, as well as project management and hiring
remote teams. We are available for hire independently or as a team and can
scale up and down, bringing in additional help as required.

If you have a project - whether you're after an MVP or a fully-fledged web
application on a tight deadline - please get in touch at mail@timdavies.io

We have experience in: Ruby on Rails, Rspec, Capybara, Postgres and MySQL,
AWS, Javascript (jQuery, React and Angular) and front-end development for the
modern web (CSS3, Flexbox and the like).

------
apcelent
SEEKING WORK

Location: Mumbai, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python/Django, Flask, PostgreSQL, Apache Spark, Deep Learning,
NLP, ReactJS, AngularJS, MongoDB.

Blog: [http://blog.apcelent.com](http://blog.apcelent.com)

About: We are a bunch of hard-working tech founders putting together this web
shop, to help build and scale awesome products. We in our previous avatars
have built, payment processing gateways(acquired), ERPs, CRMs, hyperlocal
apps, RESTful APIs for banking systems, and much more. You should read more
about us on our site - [http://apcelent.com](http://apcelent.com)

Email: sales [at] apcelent [dot] com

------
cmorgan8506
SEEKING Work - Remote/NL, Canada

I'm a full-stack developer based out of Canada. I have over six years
experience and am comfortable with the following technologies:

Python, Django, Flask, Javascript, AnguarJS, Bootstrap, Html, CSS, MySQL,
PostgreSQL, Git, PHP, WordPress, Redis, Cassandra, MongoDB.

Hourly Rate: $80 USD.

Linked In: [https://ca.linkedin.com/pub/colin-
morgan/34/a44/374](https://ca.linkedin.com/pub/colin-morgan/34/a44/374)

Github: [http://github.com/eastisland-tech](http://github.com/eastisland-tech)

Email: cmorgan8506 at gmail.com

------
logn
SEEKING WORK - remote only

Offering consulting to integrate my WebKit-based and highly scalable web
driver into your project. It's programmable, headless, renders Javascript, and
has comparable features to desktop browsers. See
[https://github.com/machinepublishers/jbrowserdriver](https://github.com/machinepublishers/jbrowserdriver)
... It can render about a million complete webpages, Javascript and all
(including sub-resources) for ~ $70 in AWS computing time.

I offer clients guaranteed flat rates on projects instead of hourly. Contact
dan@machinepublishers.com

------
kanchanc

      SEEKING WORK
      -Location: Mumbai, India | Remote
      -Remote: Yes
      -Technologies: Survey Programming,Confirmit,C# 4.0,ASP.NET,VB 6.0,HTML5,CSS3,JavaScript,AJAX,JQuery,YUI, Flash
      -Available full-time, part-time
      -Resume: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0mJTphbYgIhY21pQVpfR1hORWc/view?usp=sharing
      -Email: angel143.dr (at) gmail.com
      -I have more than 6 year of software development experience which include working as employee for leading market research firm in their Newyork office for 3.5 years.  I now live in India and seeking remote or freelance work.

------
lazyfunctor
SEEKING WORK - Bangalore - Remote

Experienced software developer (full stack with backend leanings)

    
    
      * python (Django/DRF/Flask)
      * Javascript (react)
      * Go
    

My expertise is solving hairy/messy problems involving integration with legacy
codebase, though that is not the only thing I am good at. Some of my last few
projects include integration of a django component that I wrote with a legacy
codebase in PHP and a WYSIWYG(almost) editor for PDF generation.

GitHub profile:
[https://github.com/lazyfunctor](https://github.com/lazyfunctor)

email: abhinav.kaushik@gmail.com

------
terranstyler
SEEKING FREELANCER

Location: CET

Remote: yes

Requirements: Be smart, love to learn, be comfortable with working remote and
know a few of the following (in order of decreasing priority): clojure, cljs,
js, SQL DBs, git, java, Statistics, Machine Learning, NoSQL DBs, Continuous
Integration, Admin, Devops

I have a number of data science projects, personal and business, where I would
need a helping hand. Typically I do them myself (full stack) but recently I
find myself doing more acquisition and results presentations, so help
somewhere along these lines is appreciated.

I would start with a small project, via upwork if you prefer, and go from
there.

email: $my_login$@myway.com

------
laoba
SEEKING WORK - Remote - Washington DC Area

I am an Objective-C developer with 4 years experience working remotely and in
house. I can make you an iOS, OS X, Apple TV, or Apple Watch app, or any
combination of the above. I have also dabble minimally in Node.js, so if you
want to throw me some basic work at a discounted rate for Node, feel free.

My rate is $100/hr and I am currently looking to pick up around 10 hours of
work per week, or more if I find time permits. I prefer to work remotely but I
may be able to meet on the weekend if needed.

Contact me at DepartmentOfCode -AT- gmail -DOT- com

------
tomaskazemekas
SEEKING WORK

Location: Kaunas, Lithuania

Remote: Yes

Technologies: Python, Matlab, MongoDB, SQL, Machine Learning, NoSQL solutions.

Resume/CV:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/tomaskazemekas](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/tomaskazemekas)

Email: tomaskazemekas at gmail.com

Data software developer making custom analytic solutions for clients in
finance, retail and other industries. Focusing on analytic predictive and
NoSQL part of applications. For example, one of my recent projects was
algorithmic trading app for Interactive Brokers API on Matlab developed for a
client in New York.

------
joefreeman
SEEKING WORK - remote, UK

I'm a generalist/full-stack software engineer. I build mobile apps (both
native and hybrid), web apps, server systems (REST APIs, etc). I'm reliable,
work efficiently, communicate effectively, and take pride in my work.

Technologies: Elixir/Phoenix, Erlang, Clojure, JavaScript (React, Angular,
jQuery, Node.js), Java, Android, iOS, PhoneGap/Cordova, Ruby, Python, PHP,
AWS, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Cassandra, MongoDB, CouchDB, Redis, RabbitMQ.

Website/CV: [http://joef.co.uk](http://joef.co.uk)

E-mail: joe@joef.co.uk

------
fandawg195
SEEKING WORK - Chicago or Remote

I'm a front-end UI web developer based in Chicago.

Skills: HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript, jQuery, AngularJS, Node.js, JSON, Adobe CS,
Ruby on Rails, Twitter Bootstrap, SASS, LESS, Stylus and AJAX, UI Prototyping,
Grunt

Experience: I have 5+ years of experience with Fortune 500 companies, digital
agencies and tech startups. Feel free to drop me an email if you'd like to
chat about your project (there is no pressure whatsoever to work with me!)

Also I’m cool with starting off with a trial period to see how things go
initially.

Contact: sanjs255/at/gmail (Mention HN please)

------
jparishy
SEEKING WORK - Princeton, NJ; Remote.

Hi! I'm Julius and my specialty is iOS development! I run the mobile dev
company JayMobile ([http://jaymobile.io](http://jaymobile.io)) where I act as
President and the main developer.

Contact: julius@jaymobile.io

We've done quite lot this year:

\- Updates to Fitocracy's apps [1]

\- Built and launched CharlieApp's iOS client [2]

\- Built and launched On The Regimen's iOS macro tracker [3]

\- Built and launched Daily Burn's Apple TV app, which is not only featured on
the App Store but is being shown in Apple Stores on the demo Apple TV units in
the United States [4]

\- Plus a few more apps still in progress!

I have been writing software for ten years and am a generalist, with
experience in C, C++, Objective-C, Swift, JavaScript, Python, and Ruby. I also
build API backends using Django, Rails, Sinatra, or Node. Whatever suits your
company.

Finally, I created RunSwift
([http://www.runswiftlang.com/](http://www.runswiftlang.com/)) and TestAPNS
([http://www.testapns.com/](http://www.testapns.com/)) to provide some cool,
free tools to other developers. You may find them useful/interesting!

1\. [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/fitocracy-workout-
exercise/i...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/fitocracy-workout-
exercise/id509253726?mt=8)

2\. [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/charlie-impress-anyone-
you/i...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/charlie-impress-anyone-
you/id986891498?mt=8)

3\. [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/on-the-
regimen/id1046300591?...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/on-the-
regimen/id1046300591?mt=8)

4\. [http://jaymobile.io/2015/11/01/update-new-
apps/](http://jaymobile.io/2015/11/01/update-new-apps/)

------
yen223
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Python programmer. Professional experience deploying backend systems with
Django, Celery and Ansible. I'm also keen on taking on data analytics jobs.

Technologies:

\- Python, Django, Celery and Ansible development.

\- Numpy, Scipy and Matplotlib.

LinkedIn:

[https://au.linkedin.com/pub/lee-wei-
yen/39/ba9/aa6/en](https://au.linkedin.com/pub/lee-wei-yen/39/ba9/aa6/en)

Github:

[https://www.github.com/yen223](https://www.github.com/yen223)

------
rahulroy
SEEKING WORK

Location: Delhi, India | Remote

Remote: yes

Technologies: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, JavaScript, jQuery, AngularJS

Available full-time, part-time

Résumé/CV(Includes important links like portfolio, social media etc):
[https://bit.ly/RahulsResume](https://bit.ly/RahulsResume)

I'm computer science graduate, and a Ruby on Rails Developer. I have been
involved with several startups. I've also worked on AngularJS projects.
Checkout my Resume, and let's chat if you have something relevant &
interesting.

------
alashley
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Victoria BC

I'm a web and mobile application developer. I develop for iOS using swift, and
for the web I'm well versed in ASP.NET MVC, node.js/express, and I have
written a few rails apps. I have about five years of experience in total
including freelancing and full-time jobs.

portfolio site: [http://alashley.wpengine.com/](http://alashley.wpengine.com/)

LinkedIn: ca.linkedin.com/in/andrelashley

email: connecteddeveloper@yahoo.com

------
zvanness
SEEKING WORK - Remote, San Francisco, Washington D.C

I'm a full stack developer and designer.

I'll build you a minimal lovable product for a fixed fee and in 4 weeks.

For iOS apps, I use Swift. For web apps, I use Ruby/Rails, JavaScript,
Angular.

To see some of my recent work:

[http://breue.com/](http://breue.com/)

[https://dribbble.com/zachvanness](https://dribbble.com/zachvanness)

If you'd like a free product roadmap, shoot me an email: zach@breue.com

------
nitin2711
SEEKING WORK

Location: Lucknow, India

Remote: Yes

Technology: Python, Django, Android, Java, Javascript, Neo4j, Postgres,
MongoDB

Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7bPsY8XoEjHX1IybW9qSGVTNmM...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7bPsY8XoEjHX1IybW9qSGVTNmM/view?usp=sharing)

About me: Full stack software engineer. With my experience in some very early
stage startups, I can take on any technology problem. I am like to work on
algorithmic problems.

------
dookahku
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco

    
    
        Location: SF
        Remote: Possible (let's talk!)
        Willing to relocate: maybe
        Technologies: C/C++, Python, embedded, systems
        programming, data science, GCC/G++/CMAKE, java, ruby, django, cassandra, python, machine learning
        android, django
        Resume: http://goo.gl/ZKjLIn
    

Embedded, C++, web apps -- there's literally nothing I can't help you with.

------
rubysolutions
SEEKING WORK

Location: UK / PT / GMT

Remote: Yes

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, C++, Java, to different degrees. Project
management. Agile. Finance.

Résumé/CV: on request

Email: therubysolutions@gmail.com

I am a software engineer experienced in team management. Knowledge of
statistics, financial concepts and technology. Willing to work on existing
code bases or academia. BSc in CS.

I'm not limited to MVPs, if you have a programming task that needs to be done
I'll probably be able to help you. Shoot me an email at
therubysolutions@gmail.com.

------
ciaranm
SEEKING WORK

Location: London, UK

Remote: Yes

CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/a5tvtr9nqb2ez9b/Ciaran%20McGhie.pd...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/a5tvtr9nqb2ez9b/Ciaran%20McGhie.pdf?dl=0)
Technologies: Scala, Python, MongoDB, Qpid, Kafka, HTML, REST, a little
Javascript, Java

Talented backend/full-stack developer with 4 years experience looking for
short to mid term contracts in London.

Available from the start of the New Year.

ciaranmcghie [at] gmail (dot) com

------
krapp
SEEKING WORK - Central Texas

Remote: preferred

Languages: PHP (Slim Framework, Laravel and Wordpress), Javascript (JQuery and
vanilla,) C++, C#, SQL

Recent technical school graduate looking for remote or freelance work.

Linkedin:
[https://linkedin.com/in/kennethrapp](https://linkedin.com/in/kennethrapp)

Github: [https://github.com/kennethrapp](https://github.com/kennethrapp)

Email: kennethrapp1@gmail.com

------
cool-RR
SEEKING WORK - Remote only. (Based in Tel-Aviv.)

Hi, I'm Ram, a freelance web developer with six years of experience building
web applications for startups.

My expertise is in taking your idea and building it from scratch to the point
where it's a fully-functional web app that serves paying users.

Technologies used: Python, Django, Postgres, Heroku, Git.

More information: [https://chipmunkdev.com/](https://chipmunkdev.com/)

------
jkarni
SEEKING WORK

Location: Berlin Remote: Yes

I'm one of the original authors of the servant web framework [0]. Web services
that are statically guaranteed to match the specification API; documentation
(in markdown or Swagger) that never gets out of date; client libraries
generated automatically. In short, beautiful APIs.

<myaccount>@gmail.com

[0] [http://haskell-servant.github.io/](http://haskell-servant.github.io/)

------
Avalaxy
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Location: The Netherlands

Skills: C# / .NET, ASP.NET, Azure, Xamarin, Windows Phone, Bitcoin /
Blockchain

Linkedin:
[https://nl.linkedin.com/in/leoncullens](https://nl.linkedin.com/in/leoncullens)

Email: leoncullens@gmail.com

=====

I'm very experienced with Microsoft technologies. I build scalable distributed
applications for the cloud, cross platform mobile apps and all sorts of
applications for Bitcoin.

------
wojt_eu
SEEKING WORK

Location: Europe Remote: Yes

I build web applications, from prototyping to maintenance.

Video: [https://youtu.be/xw7wBPYVfzs](https://youtu.be/xw7wBPYVfzs)

SaaS Rapid Prototyping Maintenance Subscriptions Integrations

Overview of application I've developed recently:
[https://youtu.be/2cS3bz0ovuE](https://youtu.be/2cS3bz0ovuE)

www.kruszewski.com wojtek@kruszewski.com

------
NotKrisKelly
SEEKING WORK: NYC / Remote OK

\- Full-stack web / mobile software developer

\- 10 years professional experience, full-time freelance for about a year now.

\- Front end: React, Redux, ES6, Webpack/Browserify, etc.

\- Back end: Rails, Node.js, PostgreSQL, MySQL, SQLite

\- Mobile: mostly React Native, a bit of obj-c and Swift, Android

\- Other keywords: TDD, Java, HTML5, CSS, AWS, Heroku

\- kris at kriskelly.me

\- [https://github.com/kriskelly](https://github.com/kriskelly)

------
floating_cloud
SEEKING WORK - UK, Remote, Willing to travel.

Technologies: C, EC++, low-level middle-ware development for mobile/consumer
devices, Linux, SDLC, Git, *nix systems programming, familiarity with
C++11/14, HTML, CSS and JavaScript.

Quick learner, with ability to work on multiple projects and various platforms
and technologies.

Résumé: [https://goo.gl/RKERst](https://goo.gl/RKERst)

------
seanwilson
SEEKING WORK - Remote and Edinburgh, UK.

Freelance full stack software developer with over 10 years experience
including a PhD in software verification offering:

\- Web app development: Node.js, JavaScript (AngularJS, jQuery), Python
(Flask), Java, PHP

\- Mobile app development: Android, iOS, PhoneGap

\- Cloud hosting: Heroku, AWS, Google

\- WordPress services

\- SEO services

Portfolio and more information available at:
[https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org)

------
DrMonkey
SEEKING WORK

Location: Paris, France

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: iOS, OS X, Objective-C, Swift

Hard-working experienced iOS engineer (Objective-C or Swift) with a keen eye
for details. I focus on helping startups build beautiful, high-quality and
reliable apps that users love.

Some of the apps I'm the most proud of and more infos about me can be found
here : [http://maximebornemann.com](http://maximebornemann.com)

\- Maxime

------
lancer101
SEEKING WORK: $30 (per hour) - Remote

(US-Eastern or Western Europe 9-5 or flexible)

Skill-set:

===============================

Specializing in building CRUD business (internal/public-facing) applications
(web/hybrid-desktop) using:

Python - Flask, Django, MongoDB, PostgreSQL

JavaScript - AngularJS

CSS - Bootstrap

Architectures: RESTful API or regular applications.

Hosting: Docker/Monolith

===============================

Available: 1-X months per project

Salary: Negotiable (based on scope/size of project)

AVAILABLE FOR FREE CONSULTATION OF PROJECT (SCOPE OUTLINE)

Contact: lancer101@boun.cr

------
tolukareem
SEEKING WORK // Location: Lagos, Nigeria // Remote: Yes // Willing to
relocate: Yes, right away! // Technologies: HTML, CSS and a little bit of PHP
...I also LOVE writing // CV: hubondem.com, chopgoodfood.com,
lauthorityideas.com // Email: tolulopekareem@gmail.com

------
gregmolnar
SEEKING WORK

Remote only

Location: UK

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Penetration testing, Devops

Email: greg@molnar.io

Website: [https://greg.molnar.io](https://greg.molnar.io)

Blog: [http://rubytutorial.io](http://rubytutorial.io)

GitHub: [https://github.com/gregmolnar](https://github.com/gregmolnar)

------
ortuna
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Washington, D.C.

I'm a full stack developer. I work mainly on Rails and Angular/React.

Recent work: [https://commits.io/](https://commits.io/)
[https://www.birdly.co/](https://www.birdly.co/)

Email: ortuna@gmail.com

------
99miles
SEEKING WORK - Portland/Remote

Empowering your business to make better decisions through business
intelligence analytics and dashboards.

Together, we can turn your data into useful information and uncover actionable
insights.

[http://macmartine.com](http://macmartine.com)

------
nick2
SEEKING WORK - London or Remote

iOS developer looking for new projects. Have worked with both Objective-C and
Swift. [http://bit.ly/1uh9Ori](http://bit.ly/1uh9Ori) Feel free to email at
nickiosdev+hn@gmail.com for more info.

------
147
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I work with B2B SaaS companies selling to software developers to help you
convert more leads into sales.

We're going to work together to setup email marketing automation so you can
capture more leads and nuture them automatically into sales.

Contact: christopher.bui@folkrobots.com

------
asparagui
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Missouri

iOS/Android dev shop. Give us your JSON backend and we'll take it from there.

Portfolio & Information: [http://quarkworks.net](http://quarkworks.net)

Contact: koonce TA gmail.com

------
heliodor
SEEKING WORK

Location: Currently in Puerto Rico, so I am available during regular business
hours in the U.S.

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No, but open to a small amount of travel after a while

Citizenship: U.S. (work authorization is not an issue)

Residency: New York State / NYC (for payroll, taxes, and such)

I bring to the table twelve years of professional software development and
architecture experience in data analytics, data visualization, mobile, web,
finance, and bitcoin. I'm a responsible developer, who communicates well, has
a flexible schedule, and is able to understand and consider your business
needs. One of the first members of the Data Analytics team at Squarespace.

Expertise/services:

\- data analytics, data visualization, business intelligence, and product
optimization

\- Android

\- full stack web dev (backend, frontend, Django, Angular)

\- bitcoin, cryptocurrencies

To get a really good idea about me, see my portfolio site:

+----------------------------------------------------------+

|
[http://consulting.heliodor.webfactional.com/](http://consulting.heliodor.webfactional.com/)

+----------------------------------------------------------+

Current personal projects: [https://pizzacharts.com](https://pizzacharts.com)

Technologies: Python, Javascript, Java, Android, Django, AngularJS, D3.js,
NVD3, Bootstrap, jQuery, Grunt, Bower, MySQL, Postgres, Graphite, Mongo,
Redis, AWS EC2 RDS EBS Cloudfront, RabbitMQ, Celery

If you work(ed) in New York City, check my LinkedIn or Conspire profiles. We
probably have some connections in common in the tech startup scene.

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/heliodor](http://www.linkedin.com/in/heliodor)

Conspire:
[https://www.conspire.com/profiles/2811325](https://www.conspire.com/profiles/2811325)

Email: heliodor.j+hnf [at] gmail [dot] com

Github: [https://github.com/heliodor](https://github.com/heliodor)

I'm open to different types of opportunities and setups whether part time or
full time.

------
rkercz
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Designer open for projects.

Portfolio: [http://www.rickkercz.com/2015](http://www.rickkercz.com/2015)

Availability: 20 hrs per week in December

Rate: $74 USD per hour

Email: hi@rickkercz.com

------
rivkamx
SEEKING WORK We are a Mexican nearshore development team. looking to work for
North American startups!

contact us a www.rivka.mx

------
J_Darnley
SEEKING WORK: Belgium, Europe; Manchester, UK

Remote: No. Yes please, not required though.

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C, x86 assembly, Win32, Lua, FFmpeg

Resume/Résumé/CV:
[http://j_darnley.neocities.org/resume-2015-10.pdf](http://j_darnley.neocities.org/resume-2015-10.pdf)

Email: james.darnley@gmail.com

PGP key ID: 0x99412908 fingerprint: 5612 F4E9 53A6 ADA1 0E9B 285A CC26 DD10
9941 2908

OpenHub profile:
[https://www.openhub.net/accounts/J_Darnley](https://www.openhub.net/accounts/J_Darnley)

GitLab profile:
[https://gitlab.com/u/J_Darnley](https://gitlab.com/u/J_Darnley)

I speak English and Dutch. I have no problem adjusting my day to suit your
timezone. Desperate enough to accept almost any offer.

